# 1991 200 20v brake conversion??



## Codysquattro (Sep 12, 2007)

K i need some brake conversion suggestions... Nothing crazy just something that looks and performs better than the OEM UFO rotor setup, suggestions, links?????


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 1991 200 20v brake conversion?? (Codysquattro)*

G-60's or something bigger? If G-60's you'll need front strut housings out of a urs4 92-94.


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1991 200 20v brake conversion?? (yodasfro)*

I would say the G-60's are a downgrade but the struts work better with most of the available BBK's.
That said there are a few packages available to adapt right from the UFO struts and the only one that comes to mind right now is from Wilwood.


----------

